# Thoughts on generator cord. 50amp w/ twist lock connectors.



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I want to get moving on upgrading my 30amp inlet and associated cables to 50amp. I priced out 25’ of 6/4 soow, a cs6364 (female), and a cs6365 (female) and it comes to about $200 after tax. Then I stumbled upon a 50” pre made south wire generator cord for $175. It’s seoow which is apparently more durable though likely less flexible. It appears the ends are not molded and looks like they might be serviceable. If that’s the case then I’d be able to shorten the cord and use the extra to make a few adapter whips. To go from cs63 to 14-50 and cs63 to l14-30.

Do the connectors appear serviceable to you guys?

Southwire 191800008 6/3 & 8/1 SEOW, 50 Amp Rating, 125/250-Volt Outdoor Extension Cord CA-Style CS63, Twist to Lock Plug, Hard-Usage and Oil Resistant Cable Jacket, 50-Feet, Black - Electrical Extension Cord - Amazon.com


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Aug 23, 2021)

If I understand your post correctly beware their is the home style twist lock “Reliance” 50 AMP and the similar looking but different RV 50 AMP style. 
I’m jus’ sayin.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> I want to get moving on upgrading my 30amp inlet and associated cables to 50amp. I priced out 25’ of 6/4 soow, a cs6364 (female), and a cs6365 (female) and it comes to about $200 after tax. Then I stumbled upon a 50” pre made south wire generator cord for $175. It’s seoow which is apparently more durable though likely less flexible. It appears the ends are not molded and looks like they might be serviceable. If that’s the case then I’d be able to shorten the cord and use the extra to make a few adapter whips. To go from cs63 to 14-50 and cs63 to l14-30.
> 
> Do the connectors appear serviceable to you guys?
> 
> Southwire 191800008 6/3 & 8/1 SEOW, 50 Amp Rating, 125/250-Volt Outdoor Extension Cord CA-Style CS63, Twist to Lock Plug, Hard-Usage and Oil Resistant Cable Jacket, 50-Feet, Black - Electrical Extension Cord - Amazon.com


yes they are serviceable connectors.
beware there is a bunch of copper clad aluminum wire out there right now...
if it is way lower on the cost that is what is up...

it would be a pass for me...
i would go with the soow 6/4


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Yeah I can’t help but think there is something funny about a 50’ 6/4 cord with servicable ends only costing $175.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

grin there is never a free lunch!
pm if you need links to the HD cords we use.


----------



## aba4430 (Jan 6, 2017)

It is a 6/3 + 8/1 cable. The P/N is 191800008 (with 4 zeros; I cannot find this on the Southwire website). There is a P/N 19180008 (3 zeros; this is also 6/3 + 8/1 cable, and you can find on the Southwire website) also out there. I did order one from AMZN, but have cancelled. I am wondering whether Southwire went overseas for 191*800008* for sourcing continuity. Not sure about the Cu or Cu clad Al. I will be contacting Southwire directly to get this information.

In summary, USA made 6/4 cable has been out of stock for a while. Even the one listed by HD as Southwire 6/4 cable (100' spool) is actually Cerrowire 6/4, made overseas, but at least Cu.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea inspect the wire under a good microscope.
get a clean shear and look.

also you can tell by weight some times...

we have had no problems getting the good soow wire here.
the price is out of hand.

pm me if you need links for the good wire.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

The cord is branded Coleman cable seoprene. I left a message with some guy that is supposedly head of extension cords at southwire, yesterday… no response yet. I’m more curious then anything.


----------



## aba4430 (Jan 6, 2017)

OK, got the cable delivered yesterday. I had cancelled the order and started the return process when I researched it a bit and realized it may not be what I wanted. However, though it is listed as 1918*0000*8, it is actually Southwire P/N 191*8000*8, so the listing at Amazon is erroneous. The original cable box is a solid 30 lbs. and the cable appears well made. The connectors are Hubbell, manufactured in China. Not sure where the cable is from. Unlike the pictures on various websites, the cable is Southwire, not Coleman branded. I have contacted Southwire technical service and am waiting for their response; will make a return decision thereafter. Here are some pictures of the item I received.

Separately, the cable was manufactured recently and there is another product label that includes additional details, but is covered by the shipping label from Southwire GA to an Amazon distribution facility in NC; all I can make out is that it passed a continuity test; some outage test and a withstand test.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Looks legit, if the cord is branded southwire I doubt it’s anything but solid copper wire. Is there anything on the jacket to indicate otherwise?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

depends if it is a knock off wire.
the knock off stuff has the same lettering.


----------



## aba4430 (Jan 6, 2017)

Its not a knock-off; the packaging, UPS labels etc. are from the Southwire facility in GA to AMZN direct. The seller is AMZN. I will be surprised if it is not 100% Cu cable. Will update once I hear from Southwire.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

easy to take an end off and inspect with an microscope.


----------



## aba4430 (Jan 6, 2017)

Another update: Was testing my generator out (it is still running). Hooked up my Wagner paint stripper and warmed the shipping label and was able to peel it off with little effort. The picture of the product label is attached. The product is depicted as "Made in Mexico". The Hubbell connectors are from China, as I indicated in an earlier post. My unit was manufactured in 03/2021 and tested in 05/2021. Once I figure out that the conductors are pure stranded Cu, I am set and will keep it.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

The cord seems to be perfectly sufficient. How’s the flexibility of the jacket compared to the rubber sheathing of soow cord?


----------



## aba4430 (Jan 6, 2017)

I have not used it, but it is coiled up well in the box, which is ~15" X ~16" X ~6". May be a tad stiffer in the cold, but should not be a problem. The SEOW may be more abrasion resistant than the SOOW cable.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

we have always found the soow is the best...
and takes heat better during a run


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Well, I bought the southwire cord… Its looks and feels legit, and is arguably the best value in generator cords I have been able to find. It’s only marginally less flexible then Soow. I’m going to stick with it and give it a proper review when I get the whole 50amp system up and running.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

snap some real pix of what you bought for sure!


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Sure thing.👍


----------



## aba4430 (Jan 6, 2017)

OK, so received a response from the Southwire Cable Tech Support Team. I m keeping my cable.

My Question:
"Dear Cable Tech Support Team,
I am seeking to purchase generator cable p/n 19180008 and have the following questions prior to my purchase:
1. I believe the cable is assembled in Mexico and the Hubbell connectors are made in China. Where is the actual cable manufactured?
2. Are all 4 conductors pure stranded copper, or copper clad aluminum?
Thank you for a prompt response.
Regards
Name"

Southwire Response:
"Hi Mr. Name,
The cable is manufactured in our plant in Waukegan, IL; the conductor is pure bunch unilay stranded copper.
Best Regards,
Name
Southwire's CableTechSupport™ Services!
Engineering Manager"


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

aba4430 said:


> OK, so received a response from the Southwire Cable Tech Support Team. I m keeping my cable.
> 
> My Question:
> "Dear Cable Tech Support Team,
> ...


Great, glad they replied, thanks for sharing.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

*click here for iLL southwire site*
*and *
*click here for the wrong package wire recall in canada*
*looks like they have a ontario canada plant as well..

kinda surprised on the midwest USA Chicago area plant...
the mfg of jacketed wire is a BIG pollution thing..
lots of chems etc....
but then again we have an Alcoa aluminum plant near davenport Iowa near the Mississippi river.*


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Little update. Cord is a massive value, plug ends are Hubble and feel great. The SEOOW poly/rubber jacket is extremely durable but notably less flexible then SOOW. Colder temps likely exacerbate things. 

Flexibility is still good, but not a easy to route into tighter radius‘ such as needed with my enclosure. Also it’s more resistant to twisting which can be tricky in certain circumstances requiring unusually specificrouting. Such as my enclosure. All in all solid value.


----------



## Bulldogger (Feb 19, 2021)

I have 4/4 SOOW, Carol U.S. made cable. Real deal. Think I'll place ad in classified. 50ft $200 plus shipping. Can't beat that!


----------

